# Tiger Barb Compatibility



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi... after leaving the hobby for several years, I've finally decided to get an aquarium. All I had space for was a 37 gallon (30x12 footprint). I've always admired tiger barbs, but have never had them. After cycling my tank, which seemed to take FOREVER (my patience is lacking in my 'old age'), I finally went out and bought 6 small tiger barbs (3 green and 3 regular). I've had them for about 2 months now. I plan to add 3 albino tiger barbs in a few weeks.

My question is about tank mates. Information online is VERY contradictory. I know they're best suited to a species tank, but I'd like something else to occupy the bottom, if possible. My tank is too small for a red tail black shark and several loaches (species that are generally accepted to be compatible with them), but what about:

-1 or 2 bristle nose plecos

or

-a school of corydoras (though some people say they're fine with tiger barbs, others have reported disaster)

or

-a few small loaches

Any suggestions?


----------



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I got a red tailed shark,2 Angel fish and 2 clown loaches with my tiger barbs .in a 45 gal , I think you would be fine if you actually go with these.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Bristlenose plecos would also work


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

I love tiger barbs and have had them for years off and on. They look very good with black ruby barbs by the way. They are robust and gregarious and love to 'play'. If you get conditions right for them they become truly beautiful. They love bloodworms and these will really bring out their colouration.

They can be sensitive to water changes; use dechlorinator and if you choose to increase the amount of water changed at any given time do so with care and keep an eye on them.

They can sometimes get a little carried away with their play and remove scales creating small open areas which the other fish will pick at creating an injured 'outcast'. This isn't usually the case but I've seen it a few times and the injured fish may need good cover in order to heal or be removed to another aquarium to heal.

Buying the smaller/youngest barbs can be iffy at times as they may go through a bit of die off and you may lose a few.

Regarding bottom tank mates, I would provide cover for them in the form of something like flat rock (slate for ex. approx. 3 by 4") raised about an 1/2 an inch or so off the bottom so the corys/botia can escape from them. You can also use arrangements of 3 or 4" terra cotta pots on their side and partially stuck in the gravel.

Any corys or botia should be fine excluding clown loaches due the size of your tank. Stay away from anything with long feelers or lots of fins. 

I'm thinking kubotai botia or yoyo's might be your thing in this case because they seem to have the same type of rough play, fast movement and fervour for food and corys may miss out on proper feeding.

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

In a 55 I have a school of 11 young tiger barbs with three fully grown firemouths and two fully grown SAEs. The small barbs are invisible for the firemouths (they act like they don't see them) and they never bothered the SAEs as well, which are very peaceful. Being so many, the barbs always run after each other and just go out of the way of the large fishes. We'll see how it is when they grow up.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the responses!

I've added the albino barbs (so far so good) and am going to look into getting some small botia (likely, depending on what I can find) in a few weeks! Thanks for the suggestions of hiding places - I'm going to try the slate!


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello,
Our fish club, PRAC, just had a guest speaker on the topic of Barbs which belong to the Cyprinids family of fish. Our guest speaker was Al Ridley, under the forum name Pyro. It was a great presentation, with lots of great facts. Some of the key points were:
- Most barbs are "fin nippers" and are not compatible with fish like angels (part of the cichlidae family)
- The prefer cooler temperatures
- They should be kept is groups of 6 or more of the same species
- They love eating meat and veggies like zucchini
- They are egg layers

He also mentioned that there are more keepers of barbs in the Kitchener/Guelph area, as this area has relatively hard water. 

One of the barbs that peeked my attention was the black ruby barb (Puntius nigrofasciatus)...very pretty fish


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Merman said:


> I love tiger barbs and have had them for years off and on. They look very good with black ruby barbs by the way. They are robust and gregarious and love to 'play'. If you get conditions right for them they become truly beautiful. They love bloodworms and these will really bring out their colouration.
> 
> They can be sensitive to water changes; use dechlorinator and if you choose to increase the amount of water changed at any given time do so with care and keep an eye on them.
> 
> ...


An excellent answer 

Thanks


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

rmahabir said:


> One of the barbs that peeked my attention was the black ruby barb (Puntius nigrofasciatus)...very pretty fish


Along with Odessa Barbs and Arulius Barbs, the Black Ruby Barb is one of my favourites.
The Black Ruby Barbs are rarely seen in local fish stores  
I generally have to ask for the store to bring them in


----------

